
Two rival AI approaches combine to let machines learn like a child - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613270/two-rival-ai-approaches-combine-to-let-machines-learn-about-the-world-like-a-child/
======
killjoywashere
This seems so obvious I'm mildly surprised it hasn't been done already. Am I
missing something?

